# Need help placing Breeze in a working home



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi to all, 
Long story short.
A little over a year ago, my husband bought me Breeze, a female from Cain de Lupe Kennels. I was to train her to take the place of my retiring SD.

I started training with her but my mobility took a dive, so much that I’m homebound and in a scooter chair.i don’t make it outside too much.
I’ve been bed bound for over a month. Starting to walk again. 

I want to give Breeze to a veteran in search of a SD candidate or to a non-profit who trains dogs for veterans or to law enforcement to train. I’ve reached out to a few sheriff’s departments about donating her. People are suspicious that I’m trying to dump a dog.

Her pedigree is impressive. She is born to work. The most athletic dog we’ve ever had, fast, smart, the ambassador for all GSDs. She would love the sporting world too. 

I can’t give her the active life she deserves. 
Does anyone know of an individual or program or dog trainer close to N Georgia? We’re on the Alabama line and an hour away from Chattanooga. I’m willing to donate her to a veteran or someone in need of an SD. They will have to train her. If she’s going to a private owner, then she would not be a donation 

I’ll try to post pics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't have a contract with your breeder for 1st right of refusal?
Do you have her pedigree?
Is she spayed?


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

No right of refusal. Yes on pedigree. Not spayed yet.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

I’d rather explore options close to me. I know the breeder sells to law enforcement and border patrol. I want to meet the new handler.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wasn't asking because I'm interested. I was asking because people will want to know. I'm sure the breeder does sell primarily K9's with the pedigrees they have listed. You would be better off working thru your breeder to find a home if you want something close to you where you can meet the handler.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

I’ll consider it. 
I know one of the problems with veterans groups is getting dogs. I have a heart for veterans with PTSD. I believe I will find the home that is right for her.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

Isaiah54 said:


> I’ll consider it.
> My SD totally changed my life 12 years ago. I want a soldier to experience what I’ve experienced. If possible. The need for dogs seems urgent to me.
> i will find where she belongs. No rush. She has a pet/farm home with me.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Have you spoke to the breeder?


----------



## Isaiah54 (Jun 10, 2013)

Not yet.


----------

